# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  ATATÜRK'e hakaret eden ÖCALAN ve Yalçın KÜÇÜK kimin adamı

## anau2



----------

